# (برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية باللغة العربية للتحميل الان وقم بتسطيبه على جهازك)



## ايمن جمال (31 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا البرنامج 
باللغة العربية 
بدون مفاجاة

الرابط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z62dnJ2paK2hl5zzY6qZm5GmY6eclZo=1

ولا تنسو الردود

مع تحيات

المهندس / ايمن جمال


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا لجهدك ولمساعدة زملائك تاكد اولا من الملف لديك ثم حاول رفعة على موقع اخر لانة معطوب ولا يعمل مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايمن جمال (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي المهندس لقد قمت بتحميلة على الRapidshare من اجلك فقط
وهذا هو الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/80266392/ElshayalSmart.zip
هذا البرنامج من مميزاته ايضا انه يمكن من خلاله التواصل مع كل هياة GISفي العالم من خلال الانترنت
مع تحياتي
المهندس / ايمن جمال


----------



## Nashaat derias (2 يناير 2008)

Mr Ayman
Thank You For Your Addation To Arabic Language,gis Program.i Hope You And Other Members Of Arab.eng.org To Avoid Using Frankoarab Language, Use The English Word,and The Official Arab Translation Forexpression
Eng.nashaat Derias


----------



## n6010 (2 يناير 2008)

*مشكور اخى*

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك


----------



## ايمن جمال (2 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا جماعة على ثقتكم

مع تحياتي

المهندس / ايمن جمال
Thanks Eng. Nasshat for your addition


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو هدايه (4 يناير 2008)

مشكورين ياأيمن جمال على هذا الجهد وننتمنى منك المزيد:12:


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (4 يناير 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على البرامج وعلى المجهود الرائع وعلى الكرم السخي


----------



## ايمن جمال (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا اخوتي الكرام على جودكم و كرمكم
و جزاكم الله كل خير صدقا

ولاخوتنا المسيحيين نقول لهم كل عام و انتم بخير 

ووفق الله الجميع 

مع تحياتي 

المهندس / ايمن جمال


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (24 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدة شيخون (16 فبراير 2008)

البرنامج حاليا غير موجود ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## انس سحويل (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ جمال


----------



## احمد الناصح (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 مارس 2008)

البرنامج الان لايعمل ارجوا رفعة ولكم تحياتنا وشكرا


----------



## عمر جهاد خيرالله (3 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا" مهندس جمال بالتوفبق ان شاء الله


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 مارس 2008)

الملف معطوب ولا يعمل


----------



## زغلى (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى جمال على البرنامج


----------



## حسااام (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك الطيب


----------



## ياسر عرفات صادق (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا كثيرا استاذ جمال على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## محمود الناصري (8 مارس 2008)

استاذ ايمن
ممكن شرح بسيط على كيفية عمل البرنامج


----------



## ضياء الشام (9 مارس 2008)

*housam_alanni************

جزاك الله كل خير كنت بحاجة ماسة إلى هذا البرنامج مع تحيات ضياء الشام


----------



## ضياء الشام (9 مارس 2008)

*huosam_alanni************

:4: جزاك الله خيراً ولكن البرنامج لم يتم تحميله من على الرابط المذكور أرجو المساعدة وشكراً


----------



## ابراهيم سالم محمد (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سعد رمضان (2 يونيو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

